# Aging/Weathering Clothing



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

What are your recommendations for aging or weathering a suit for a skellie that I plan on sitting on a bench in my display? I am going to visit a local thrift store and find something suitable that'll fit loosely. I figured I'd distress them with a razor and some strategic tearing of fabric and then rub them into the dirt a lot and hang from a tree in the back yard and just let the elements take care of the rest. Sound like a viable plan?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would have been my suggestion Should give a very authentic look.


----------



## zbfx (Jul 22, 2015)

I remember watching a documentary a loooong time ago about behind the scenes of movies, they were making a suit for a zombie and just kept running the suit over with a car in a gravel driveway, i suppose that's one way to do it lol


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I've soaked clothes in my pond water then buried them in the ground for a month or two and later dug them up. They look great but smell terrible. After a few weeks above ground and on the skeleton itself, the smell has gone away......


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with ThePod. I've dug up small holes in the ground, added clothes, some plant matter..old leaves, grass, some water and cover. After a month or two..longer if your doing thick suits..they come out looking great!! If you prefer a faster, cleaner application, try using a belt sander. Run it over the same areas for a more tore up look, or just take some time and run it over the entire clothing. Helps break loose the fibers and distress the clothing. Last, a heat gun is a great tool to help aging as well. I bought a few dress suits at the local Salvation Army last year and used my heat gun to melt parts, burn other parts and discolor the rest. Just make sure to do it outside due to the gnarly stench of those suits melting!! A lil black/brown spray paint if needed also does the trick. Best of luck and Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I knew someone that used a cement mixer and some gravel and run it for about an hour.
The hardest part is to not let it look like it was cut, but worn. I think you have time to bury it and have good results.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Something I've done to avoid the cut look, is take a stone, and slowly rub it back and forth over different areas, just don't push to hard or it'll tear the material. Just rub it until the fibers start to fray, then gently twist the material until it starts to make a string snapping sound. I've had great results with this because you can be strategic as to where you want to put the different worn areas. The rest has pretty much been stated above.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

This is what you really want-

http://www.tandyleather.com/en-usd/product/leather-rougher-56595-01.aspx

Its fast- and I mean FAAAST!
Its safe- don't use grinders or wire wheels!
It makes a SUPER AWESOME looking worn look- from mild abrasions to shred it to tatters or anywhere between.
It LASTS A LOOOONG time.
Its cheap.

I bought the refill pads and made my own handle- works like a champ.

THEN you can dirty/grunge them up with dirt, tea, cement powder, paints, etc...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe any soft wire brush would work as well. Brass not steel and fine as you can get.
I like the rock idea too that Jack posted.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Bone Dancer said:


> Maybe any soft wire brush would work as well. Brass not steel and fine as you can get.
> I like the rock idea too that Jack posted.


maybe a cheap dog brush?
small ones are about the same gauge wire as the leather rougher.


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, I have both wire brushes and dog brushes. I think I'll start with those. I like the heat gun and burial ideas as well. I just need to hit the thrift store ASAP.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

We also tried horse and dog brushes, but no, not really. The difference I believe is the leather rougher is probably hardened steel wire and they have micro hooks bent into the end of each. Regular wire brushes have neither.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I aged a threes piece suite from Goodwill by putting some rocks and dirt on my driveway, putting the suit pieces on top, added a little more and drove my truck back and forth several times, turning the wheels sharply. My neighbors thought I was going nuts. I also used spray paints to mist different areas. The paint stays put and the fabric doesn't get wet and moldy. Turned out great.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

^ That works well - see below for same technique. Dump some pulverized, powdery dirt on, work it in then shake it out. That's basically how I did it in the pic. Cutting and tearing just do not give it that organic, worn out look. Material used: heavy duty felt


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

80-100 grit sand paper on the knees,elbows,cuffs etc.
if you want frayed bits make a small cut, then rub it with a wire brush.

if its a lighter color suit use thinned down acryllic paint like black or burnt umber
and drybrush it on some spots, add drips of paint and flick your brush for spots/dots

if its a black/dark color do the same but with a lighter paint. dark gray or off white etc

if its a zombie or mummy you can add some fabric glue and sprinkle dirt ontop so it 
sticks, the same goes for fake moss from the dollar store


----------

